# Just thinking out loud. Feel free to add input



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So...I really want a goldfish, specifically a long-bodied goldfish...a comet. I have wanted one for a very long time now. I only want one. Some people have said that goldfish need to be with other goldfish, but the mods on my goldfish forum say that there is no need to have more than one if you don't want to, and I know that they know a great deal about goldfish. Also, I will provide the goldfish with various forms of stimulation as well as my attention so he won't get bored.

So yeah I want to get one comet goldfish. I have tweaked my plans for him several times, but I think I know what setup I want for him...

I want to get a standard 75 gallon tank. Play sand as the substrate. I believe he should have something to sift through...some very large fake plant, maybe two...two aqueon 55/75 quietflow filters. They each are 400gph. I really want the Aquaclear 110's, but they are so ridiculously expensive that I will upgrade to those at a later time, if need be....not sure what I am going to feed him at first to make him grow, but besides his staple pellets I want to give him spinach or repashy soilent green, or both.

So yeah...sorry this is so long...just what I have been thinking...Let me know what you think if you want...


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Having a whole 75 gallon with just one fish in it would get on my nerves lol I like variety if it's going to be a big tank. I've found keeping gold fish properly is beyond my patience. 
It sounds like a plan though I wonder what the current would be like with those filters. Even my Aqueon quietflow for 20 gallons or less is pretty strong.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LizbethDawn said:


> Having a whole 75 gallon with just one fish in it would get on my nerves lol I like variety if it's going to be a big tank. I've found keeping gold fish properly is beyond my patience.
> It sounds like a plan though I wonder what the current would be like with those filters. Even my Aqueon quietflow for 20 gallons or less is pretty strong.


Thanks for the reply 

Lol yeah one fish in a 75 gallon will look really stupid when the fish is still small, but I think it will look cool when he gets really big 

I wonder about the current too /: but I think the fish will be able to handle it...at least I hope so. The outflow is wider though so I'm thinking it won't be SO harsh...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would do fancies... You could have six in there, they look great, and seem really fun.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Baha Matt finds the alternative! Maybe when he's small you could just have one filter going and as he gets bigger try the second filter and you can always baffle them if it comes down to it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I only want one goldfish though, and I want a comet...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I know you trust the mods on that goldfish forum, but after having kept goldfish alone I can tell you they do _better_ with other goldfish. It's not a matter of getting bored like bettas; it's a matter of being able to interact with their own species like danio or rasbora. This is especially true when they are small and young. It's survival behavior that is hardwired into their brains. It's been scientifically proven that shoaling reduces predation risk. The fish is going to have a shoaling instincts. 

Just throwing in my 2c here..


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> I know you trust the mods on that goldfish forum, but after having kept goldfish alone I can tell you they do _better_ with other goldfish. It's not a matter of getting bored like bettas; it's a matter of being able to interact with their own species like danio or rasbora. This is especially true when they are small and young. It's survival behavior that is hardwired into their brains. It's been scientifically proven that shoaling reduces predation risk. The fish is going to have a shoaling instincts.
> 
> Just throwing in my 2c here..


Hello, KM! And thank you for your input  what do you think of my setup, anyway?

I may buy the goldfish when it is a bit bigger then, so he doesn't feel so vunerable alone...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Your general setup sounds pretty good. Petsmart sells nice tall plants that are great for cover. I've also seen some fake plant goldfish aquascapes that were pretty neat like this one at PFK: How to get fancy with gold fish | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

I know AQ's are expensive, but they are worth it. Mine have given me great service. For the price of two you could get a decent canister, tho. Maybe look into upgrading to that instead of two AQ's. I'm getting the Rena XP3 for my goldfish tank later this year. It's rated for up to 175 gal and only costs about $120. 

Another thing to think about is snails. There is no way I could get all the algae off the fake plant leaves without the help of my army of ramshorn and Malaysian trumpet snails. If you get the fish acclimated to snails when they are young, they don't voraciously eat them when the fish are large enough.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I may just get some snails as well then! 

You think I could go any smaller with the tank, or should I stick with the 75 gallon?

Also, I was looking into canister filters...do you think one of those would be better than power filters? I heard that instead of the x10gph you need with power filters, only x5 is needed with a canister filter. Is that true?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't go any smaller than a 75. The issue you run into with smaller tanks is room to turn. Comets can easily reach 10 inches, and a 10-inch fish trying to turn around in a 12 inch wide tank is going to be an issue. A 75 gal adds another 5 inches of width. A 75 gal is eventually the size I'd like to end up with for my fancy goldfish. A little extra turn room helps everybody. 

As far as the GPH for canisters I can't speak to that. I just know that canisters have a larger capacity for media, are quieter, and are simply better-built filters. The construction of them makes it so the water hits the filter media first and then the impeller; this makes it harder for sand to ruin it. I'm pretty sure I've burned out at least one HOB impeller with sand. And goldfish love to throw that stuff around more than loaches like to root around in it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Some stores will sell comets at about 5-6 inches. A garden store would be your best bet to find them at that size and for a more reasonable price than a petstore.

EDIT:
I fed my goldfish tiny pieces of carrot, peas, blanched lettuce (romaine), cucumber, zucchini, small pieces of shrimp.. And I think that's about it. Just be careful, just because something fits in their mouth, doesn't mean that they can actually swallow it. I had to save a comet from himself. lol

And rinse, rinse, rinse your sand. if there's ANY silt left, it'll get into your filter as the fish stirs it up, and it will mess with your mechanical pieces to your filters.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

@KM: okay the turning was my concern, so 75 it is...and I will look into a canister filter.

@SW: thanks, I think I will check out a garden store...and will definitely rinse the sand.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Did you mean 10 inches body only?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm enjoying this thread even though I don't have and won't be getting goldfish. Very interesting and informative. Thanks for starting.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I'm enjoying this thread even though I don't have and won't be getting goldfish. Very interesting and informative. Thanks for starting.


No problem. Glad you are enjoying this


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Did you mean 10 inches body only?


Pretty sure that figure is total length which includes the tail fin.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Pretty sure that figure is total length which includes the tail fin.


Oh...They aren't as big as I thought...That's not very big at all...

ETA: well in that case, would a 40 breeder be long enough?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I highly doubt it since she said 75 gallons was the smallest she would go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You know what guys...I have changed my mind. I'm going to get an oscar cichlid instead...A 75 gallon is suitable for them, they get bigger than goldfish in general (at least their bodies) and I can keep just one with no guilt...Some experienced people have told me I can keep one goldfish alone, but some other experienced people have told me otherwise...So I really can't keep just one goldfish without feeling that lingering guilt....

I think an Oscar would be more suited for me. Of course that adds a heater to the plans...lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oscars have tons of personality. Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Oscars have tons of personality. Sounds like a good plan!


Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oscars are such fun! Mine would come up to be petted; he liked being rubbed under his chin. Lots of personality and easy to train.

BTW, yes, I washed my hands before putting them in the tank. <smile>


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Oscars are such fun! Mine would come up to be petted; he liked being rubbed under his chin. Lots of personality and easy to train.
> 
> BTW, yes, I washed my hands before putting them in the tank. <smile>


That sounds awesome! Was he a big boy? And how did you know he was a boy?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I just called him a boy.  He was in a 75 gallon and, I guess 10-12". I bought Neptune as an itty, bitty baby from the LFS where I worked. It was 40 years ago. After college I moved to Nashville for my first "real" job and I left him with a friend. Too much to transport.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

The minimum I've heard often for a single comet is 55 gallons. I would think that 75 gallons is then fine, though perhaps not ideal, for two comets. You should check other forums than ours and the mods on one goldfish forum on that and come to your own conclusion.


----------

